# Random Pics With My New Camera!



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Had to test it out!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like you got a good camera by your pics. I love the pic of your bird and your tank looks great. Your dog looks scary. lol


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

What camera?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

love the dog


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

i love pugs! is that a brindle? I have a fawn and black.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice parrotlet!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking shots.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Earth Eater I got a Nikon D90
Kookus yes she is a brindle. She is a Pug x Boston terrier.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

t-bore said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Earth Eater I got a Nikon D90
> Kookus yes she is a brindle. She is a Pug x Boston terrier.


Nice


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

t-bore said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Earth Eater I got a Nikon D90
> Kookus yes she is a brindle. She is a Pug x Boston terrier.


"KOOKUS"??!!!! I LOVE it 
Great shots.


----------

